# Joe Kurz Nov 12-15



## J.T. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be a full moon during this hunt.  Might as well plan on staying on stand all day.   Who all is going to be there next week?  I'll be there Thurs .afternoon through Sat. night.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 6, 2008)

I will be there, Scouted yesterday all day and found some hot spots. Will be down there monday or tuesday also to see if I can find some backup areas if I get swamped with other hunters. Cant wait....


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll be there as well. Lets go get us a bigun!!


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 8, 2008)

I figured there was more people on here going than this....


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 8, 2008)

there are some areas TORE UP and then ive found some areas with a few rubs and some scrapes that have gone cold. should be good rutting hard though... the full moon is going to make it interesting, J.T. might be on to something with an all day hunt, if anything else the other hunters might push some deer your way.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 10, 2008)

Saw another hunter today when I was picking out my tree, just wondering if it was anybody from here....


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 10, 2008)

Be there in a Gold F150 if anybody wants to shoot the bull.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be in a blue Mazda Tribute.  I'll keep an eye out ya.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ill be in a red ford ranger with a browning sticker on the back window. I am about to go down there in a hour and do some more scouting in some other areas.


----------



## 06 SB (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be there in a maroon Tundra.  Wednesday and Saturday only.  I started a new job and the buggers won't let me off!

06


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 11, 2008)

be down there in a black and gold gmc. just got a text from jbird227- says theres trucks everywhere, lots of last minute scouting. good luck to everyone.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just got home from Joe Kurz, there are people everywhere. Every truck seemed to have a stand in the back, I guess people are putting up there stands tonight. Good luck!


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 12, 2008)

skunked this morning, saw a spike this afternoon and had a few come in on me while packin up. anyone know what was killed this morning i heard a few shots i know were on the wma.


----------



## 06 SB (Nov 12, 2008)

No big bucks, just two small ones.  Seven deer total without scouting, just picking a spot on the map.  Saw a few scrapes but no frantic rut activity.  I'm at work tomorrow so no hunting for me.  I'm back for Friday and Saturday though.  The boss is being nice and letting me out on Friday!!

06


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 13, 2008)

saw same spike this morning then a doe about 10 mintues later just before 0900, back home now to get dry clothes my rain pants fell apart this morning goin back after em'.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2008)

Yall get em?


----------



## J.T. (Nov 13, 2008)

Didn't see a single deer this evening.  Heard a few shots, but not many.  There was a nice 10pt killed this morning.  The hunter said he killed it at 10:30.

Gonna try again tomorrow.
'


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 13, 2008)

i started seeing deer at 3:30, saw a couple does far off, saw a nother deer at 4:10 only for a second as it slipped through some thick stuff about 120 yards away. at 5 two does came behind me within bow range and at 5:30 one of those does returned but this time with a spike (bigger than the one i been seeing) behind her. he was tough boy had his hair jacked up and nose to the ground behind her, he was stompin stiff legged i was crackin up. great evening. hopefully shes getting stinky and she will draw the biggun out tommorow.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 13, 2008)

Have been seeing deer every sitting, a spike and does, but no shooter bucks. Atleast Im seeing deer, makes the day alot better. Hope something happens tomorrow, they are saying 20-25 mph winds on sat. If that happens, makes for a long day....


----------



## J.T. (Nov 14, 2008)

Shutout again.  Not too many shots this evening.  Game Warden says a few small bucks were checked in today and a six pointer that he had to consficate.


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 14, 2008)

it was ON where i was at this morning- at least for the lil' guys. there is now a THIRD spike in the mix, and between 0700 and 0830 all three of them ran does by me, two of the spikes were grunting. all deer were within bow range and believe me if i had my bow i would have stuck the monster nanny that last little spike chases in on me. this evening the smallest spike cruised in just before dark lookin for does and he was all i saw. like j.t. said- not much shootin.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw a 8 pointer this morning at 8:05, it would have been a close call though if he was legal or not. It didnt get a great look at him though, but maybe in the morning...


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 14, 2008)

J.T. said:


> Shutout again.  Not too many shots this evening.  Game Warden says a few small bucks were checked in today and a six pointer that he had to consficate.



Small bucks as in not legal??? Isnt an illegal kill like a $250 fine or something like that???


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 15, 2008)

only hunted wed, and friday and only saw 10 deer. usually see at least 2 shooters but only saw a small buck this hunt. for me it was the worst joe kurz quota i have been on. food plots didn't seem to be planted for fall. saw some sign but nothing to compare to the past. too many 2 1/2 year olds being shot imho. 
if people new what this place could be like as it once was they wouldn't be so trigger happy. hunted our lease today with a lot fewer hunters.

will still apply for this hunt (takes 3 or 4 years). hopefully things will be better then. a couple good bucks taken this hunt and others barely legal with at least 1 too small.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 16, 2008)

I was told due to budget cuts they were not able to plant all the food plots like that use to. I dont know how true that is, but it makes sense.
Compared to the last hunt I went on at Joe Kurz, I would say there was far less hunters this year. I was surprised....


----------



## signal24jcb (Nov 16, 2008)

The last morning I got this guy off Germany road, very few hunters in woods the last day. He is ohttp://http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/wesleyulrich/P1010005.jpgnly a six but he aged at 3 1/2. Passing up three smaller "legal" eights paid off late in this hunt.


----------



## signal24jcb (Nov 16, 2008)

Oops try this link



http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/wesleyulrich/P1010005.jpg


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 16, 2008)

signal24jcb said:


> The last morning I got this guy off Germany road, very few hunters in woods the last day. He is ohttp://http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/wesleyulrich/P1010005.jpgnly a six but he aged at 3 1/2. Passing up three smaller "legal" eights paid off late in this hunt.



What did the DNR say about it being a 6 point???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 16, 2008)

signal24jcb said:


> The last morning I got this guy off Germany road, very few hunters in woods the last day. He is ohttp://http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/wesleyulrich/P1010005.jpgnly a six but he aged at 3 1/2. Passing up three smaller "legal" eights paid off late in this hunt.


IMO
at 3.5 years old,and ionly a 6 pointer,he needed to be shot.


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 16, 2008)

the weather could have been better, and the moon probably didnt help. i agree with yall on people shooting the just barely legal bucks, i know this property has good potential. i cant figure out how i saw deer chasing several times but only immature bucks, was there not anything bigger in that area or what? just seemed kind of odd to me. i will be back in 3 or 4 years to try again though. also, i think that 6 needed to be culled as well even though the restrictions are set up against it. nice buck.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 16, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with shooting a six pointer, the rules state that trophy regs are 15" outside spread or 16" main beams, you can shoot a 4 pointer as long as he meets one of these criteria


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 16, 2008)

there is county wide antler restricitons of 4 points on a side, does thi not apply to joe kurz? i have been hunting there for about 6 years and this would be news to me.


----------



## 06 SB (Nov 16, 2008)

Went home empty myself too.  I passed on a lot of does.  I saw one barely legal buck the last day but let it walk.  I already have plenty of meat in the freezer and was looking for horns.  Overall I liked the WMA but was dissappointed in the number of bucks.  There was plenty of sign especially rubs on large trees indicating big bucks are there somewhere.  It probably was the full moon/weather and it just seemed like the rut wasn't full on yet.  From what I saw, it seemed more like early pre-rut stuff.  I plan on applying until I get drawn again!  Good luck to the guys next year!

BTW, I think that old six point needed to be culled.  I hope the warden understood.

06


----------



## SSG (Nov 16, 2008)

there is county wide antler restricitons of 4 points on a side, does thi not apply to joe kurz? i have been hunting there for about 6 years and this would be news to me. 

No it doesnt apply.....WMA,s can set up their own regs regardless of what the county regs are. It could be a huge spike as long as it meets the spread or beam  mins.


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 16, 2008)

killNgrill said:


> there is county wide antler restricitons of 4 points on a side, does thi not apply to joe kurz? i have been hunting there for about 6 years and this would be news to me.



it does not apply to the WMA. 
their rules supercede the county rule, a spike with a 16 inch antler is legal. 15 inch outside spread or 16 inch main beam. been hunting on the place since it was a wma and assumed the 4 point rule applied when it was put into effect for the county. (joe kurz wma existed before the county wide rule was put in place). found out 4 years ago at our last quota hunt that the 4 point rule did not apply after talking with the rangers about a 5 point that i  let walk that otherwise would have met their specs. was told then the 4 point rule did not apply. still would not have shot the 5 as i judged him to be 2 1/2y.o. i would however take a "legal spike " out of the gene pool.


----------



## signal24jcb (Nov 17, 2008)

Your right about the WMA rules superceding county regs. when I checked the deer in, the game wardens were pleased and even took pics. I've been hunting Harris county for 19 years and have had to let several 3 y/o six pointers go over the years. I was tickled to see this guy. He has a  16" outside spread and 20 3/4" main beams. Thanks for the comments.

BTW I mentioned the 4 on one side rule if I was off the WMA and he said he would have a hard time writing a ticket for anyone shooting that deer.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw 12 different bucks, only one of which was even close to legal, and I let him go. He was about 13 inches wide but a nine pointer, probably would have made the 16" main beam but I didn't want to chance ground checking it, even though I should have. I saw a guy check in an illegal deer on Friday morning and the DNR didn't do a darn thing to the guy. WAY TO MANY legal deer checked in first hunt and previous years that just made the legal mark. They should really do something about restrictions on this WMA. I won't wait another 4 yrs to watch immature shooters when I could have spent my time on my 120 class club...
Beautiful land with a lot of potential, should up the restrictions and reduce the hunters and see what happens.


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 17, 2008)

well i am glad to learn this new information! IMO, a shooter is normally going to have 4 on a side anyway, BUT there is those rare occurances like 24jcb's deer, where they may not. 
Actually, this is really a step in the right direction as far as QDM goes because it allows hunters to remove bucks from the herd that are very mature but would not meet county wide restricitions. Like a lot of yall have already mentioned, there are too many 2 1/2 yr old barely legal 8's being checked out, but, like we were talkin about in a previous thread, legal is legal and if dnr wants more mature animals harvested they would have to change the regs. Joe Kurz is definatley an awesome place to hunt and hopefully will continue to be in years to come, the potential is definately there. Good clean management i think is the key but it is sad to see that becuase of economic issues and budget cuts, there is less "manicuring", food plots, etc.. in place there. Just my .02, thanks for the info.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 17, 2008)

JBird227 said:


> Small bucks as in not legal??? Isnt an illegal kill like a $250 fine or something like that???



By "small bucks" I meant barely legal eight pointers.


----------



## skoaleric (Nov 17, 2008)

the problem could also be too many bow hunters. I love to bow hunt there, but with between 300-400 hunters on opening weekend (and most of them from FLORIDA), its hard to find a deer that hasn't headed for the next county!
IMO---Joe Kurz would be great if they had a 10 pt rule or something stricter than what they have now. The land is perfect and can handle some better managing. It has great genetics, but too much overhunting. It was awesome when it first turned into a WMA. Back then it was nothing to sit up and see 7 or 8 shooter bucks just out of bow range.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 17, 2008)

I would also throw in you must take a doe before you can take a buck. We have to many does here, I feel it is way over hunted, but with peoples lease falling apart, and everyone penching their pockets, all we are going to see is its going to get much worse. 
Right now it takes 3-4 years to be able to hunt their, to shoot a average 110-130 buck 
I would wait 5-6 year to be able to shoot a 130-150 class buck. Like you guys said, everything there is perfect, IT COULD BE SO MUCH MORE THAN WHAT IT IS NOW.


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 18, 2008)

IMHO Joe Kurz is a great place to hunt. Just look at the numbers of quality bucks that come off of the property every year. This property is less than 4000 acres and it produces every year. I will agree that it stomped to death during archery season but i will still wait 3 to 4 years to get drawn for rifle season again.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 18, 2008)

yelper43 said:


> IMHO Joe Kurz is a great place to hunt. Just look at the numbers of quality bucks that come off of the property every year. This property is less than 4000 acres and it produces every year. I will agree that it stomped to death during archery season but i will still wait 3 to 4 years to get drawn for rifle season again.



I'll agree with you about it being a great place, but I only saw two quality bucks checked in on the second hunt. Neither one of them would break 125, although one was close. All the others should have walked IMO...


----------



## killNgrill (Nov 18, 2008)

when yall say it is "overhunted" during bow season, would yall agree that this wma has too much access? i personally think the entire 3000 acres is too accessable, theres roads and trails that wind throughout the entire thing. maybe it wouldnt be a bad idea to close off some of the gates during bow season and make bowhunters (this includes me) walk a little farther to find a good spot with less pressure. its fairly easy walking- mostly flat. do yall think keeping the traffic to a minimum during bow season would help the quota rifle hunt?? i think it would help some, i know deer dont mind vehicles too terribly much, but they wise up pretty quick and it does put some pressure on them. paulding forest has its gates closed all bow season- and its 30K acres!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 18, 2008)

They need to change the regs and make it a 15" inside or 18" main beam..If its not worth waiting on a bigger buck.Dont put in for it!! Its NOWHERE near as good as it once was.No way I'd wait 4 or 5 years to hunt it again..I had 4 rejections trying to get it this last time! I've got to gun it twice but 5 years? Not worth the time anymore.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 25, 2008)

signal24jcb said:


> Oops try this link
> 
> 
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc184/wesleyulrich/P1010005.jpg



Posting to make photo easier for everyone to see quickly.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 1, 2008)

Joe Kurtz requires only a 16 inch mainbeam or a 15 inch outside spread...there is no 4 points on a one side requirement there.  (All though it is a common misconception)




JBird227 said:


> What did the DNR say about it being a 6 point???


----------

